# [BDL] The top 10 NBA general managers of the last decade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *10. Daryl Morey, Houston Rockets*
> 
> Admittedly, Morey's presence on this list is due to one hot start, and a whole lot of optimism as his band of obscure role players head into 2009-10 without the services of Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. There's a feeling about this team, it has Morey's stamp all over it, and it could weather the crap-storm it's had to deal with as Yao and T-Mac consistently pull up lame. And his 2008-09 turn wasn't all that bad, either.


Full list


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mitch Kupchak is probably one of the most overrated GM's in the league. He was given Gasol for peanuts. Had it not been for the "offer you cant refuse" trade, Kobe would have probably left town. I mean seriously, would any GM say no to that deal?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Passing Wade and Carmelo for Darko is an offense worth firing not #2.:wtf:


----------

